# Girls



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 23, 2010)

Right, here's a question for all you lovely lady pumpers...

How the ruddy hell do you wear them with dresses?? I'm wearing mine just so I can practice with it at meal times etc, went to wear it with a dress this morning and was left with a huuuuuge box shaped boob  same if I clipped it to the ole underwear - just a massive box shape. Looked horrible!


----------



## velcrohead (Jul 23, 2010)

Maybe you are too perfectly formed for it not to show up anywhere.


----------



## Viki (Jul 23, 2010)

ahh the good old square third boob! Are you wearing it on the side under your arm, or clipped to the front between your boobs?

Theres a few tricks ive learnt, some less comfortable than others but bearable for a night out etc. 

 - on the side, under your arm and tucked into the side part of your bra is good (i wear this horseriding so i can guarantee it does move AT ALL!) - good for low tops, but just need to checked it doesnt stick out massively at the side.

 - clipped to the front of your bra, but on the inside so the pump itself is pressed against your sternum. Can be a little uncomfortable and you might want to put it in a scratchmit too so its a bit softer and doesnt stick to you eek, but helps reduce the boxey look by flattenign it out, in a slinkier dress.

When buyiong new clothes, ive started picking dresses that either have some form of disguising detail in the chest area (patterns, rouched details etc), or have a flaired or loose skirt design so that you can hide the pump on your leg (spanx shorts etc hold them quite snugly!), and had to resign myself that some of the old dresses just need to be replaced  a worthy sacrifice for the joys of pumping!

I think it depends on how big your boobs are too and the cut of the dress etc. Bit of trial and error, different bras etc and if all else fails an excuse for some budget shopping?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 23, 2010)

Viki said:


> ahh the good old square third boob! Are you wearing it on the side under your arm, or clipped to the front between your boobs?
> 
> Theres a few tricks ive learnt, some less comfortable than others but bearable for a night out etc.
> 
> ...



Thanks Viki! I think it looks bigger cuz I've got it with the massive plastic clip :/ But i will definitely try some of those tips. I reckon with the ones with flowy skirts can be word around the leg. Spanx shorts?? Is there anything I can get to keep the pump in place on my leg?


----------



## Viki (Jul 23, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Thanks Viki! I think it looks bigger cuz I've got it with the massive plastic clip :/ But i will definitely try some of those tips. I reckon with the ones with flowy skirts can be word around the leg. Spanx shorts?? Is there anything I can get to keep the pump in place on my leg?



I think there is something called a "thigh thing" made specifically for that. ive not tried one but ive read a few reviews which say they dont hold pumps very securely and they fall out while your walking along!! 

Spanx are those magic knicker thinsg that suck and hold everything in. Not particularly comfy for everyday use but ive worn them with the pump for a few black tie/party events. They grip it really well and you still have good access in a slinky dress coz you just need to pull your skirt up slightly under the table or whatever and get it out of the bottom of your shorts.

Remember you need to consider keeping the pump accessible aswell as invisible!


----------



## randomange (Jul 23, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Thanks Viki! I think it looks bigger cuz I've got it with the massive plastic clip :/ But i will definitely try some of those tips. I reckon with the ones with flowy skirts can be word around the leg. Spanx shorts?? Is there anything I can get to keep the pump in place on my leg?



I use an tubigrip bandage (like this Boots Tubigrip) around my thigh, and tuck the pump in without its clip.  Doesn't move, and it definitely works with dresses that are loose around the thighs, and it's easy enough to get to the pump when you need to!   Otherwise, it's a case of trial and errro with different bras/styles etc to see what works.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 23, 2010)

randomange said:


> I use an tubigrip bandage (like this Boots Tubigrip) around my thigh, and tuck the pump in without its clip.  Doesn't move, and it definitely works with dresses that are loose around the thighs, and it's easy enough to get to the pump when you need to!   Otherwise, it's a case of trial and errro with different bras/styles etc to see what works.



oooh that is a really good idea!!!!! I shall definitely give that one a go


----------



## am64 (Jul 23, 2010)

wear florence with pride sam !!!


----------



## Viki (Jul 24, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> oooh that is a really good idea!!!!! I shall definitely give that one a go



Me too!! I love a good cheapy solution  xx


----------

